# first time Stout



## lukasfab (2/4/13)

never done a stout and would like to do one for winter

what do the experts think about this choc oatmeal stout?

*choc oatmeal stout* (Oatmeal Stout)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 33.2 (EBC): 65.4
Bitterness (IBU): 27.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
68.97% Pale Ale Malt
13.79% Flaked Oats
10.34% Chocolate
6.9% Caraaroma
2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 69°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## monkeybusiness (2/4/13)

No Roast Barley? In my opinion you can't make a stout without a bit of the roastiness that RB imparts. I aways pop in at least 5%.

If you don't like the bitterness of the roast barley you could offset it with some carafa. maybe another 5%. It is de-husked so adds the flavour and colour without the same bitterness.


----------



## lukasfab (2/4/13)

hmmm

i do have some roast barley and carafa


----------



## manticle (2/4/13)

Toast the oats.

Don't rely on one roasted malt - use a few.

Black, carafa, rb, choc, pale choc - there's a few to choose from and each has a different character.

Lactose brings out the choc in choc malt to my palate (although that mash temp + oats will probably be plenty thick enough without it - oats OR lactose).

Also adding the dark malts to the mash with 10 mins to go, or cold steeping overight, then adding at 10 mins helps smooth out and avoid the need for carbonate additions.

Just things to consider. Not an expert in anything.


----------



## Phillo (2/4/13)

My last one:


[SIZE=9.96037pt]79 - Oatmeal Stout Galaxy[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.96037pt]Oatmeal Stout[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.96037pt]Recipe Specs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]----------------[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.96037pt]Batch Size (L): 23.0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]Total Grain (kg): 6.547[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]Total Hops (g): 25.00[/SIZE] [SIZE=9.96037pt]Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (°P): 16.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]Final Gravity (FG): 1.021 (°P): 5.3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.88 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]Colour (SRM): 41.6 (EBC): 81.9[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]Bitterness (IBU): 34.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]Boil Time (Minutes): 90[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.96037pt]Grain Bill[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]----------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]4.991 kg Pale Ale Malt (76.23%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]0.499 kg Flaked Oats (7.62%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]0.399 kg Roasted Barley (6.09%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]0.299 kg Wheat Malt (4.57%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]0.234 kg Chocolate (3.57%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]0.125 kg Black Malt (1.91%)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.96037pt]Hop Bill[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]----------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]25.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.96037pt]Misc Bill[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]----------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.96037pt]0.7 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.96037pt]Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.[/SIZE] [SIZE=9.96037pt]Fermented at 20°C with Danstar Windsor[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.96037pt]Recipe Generated with BrewMate[/SIZE]

In hindsight, probably would have used something more attenuative than Windsor, but a very nice drop nonetheless.

Please don't poo-hoo me for using Galaxy, as I honestly can't taste anything after boiling it for 60mins. 

Phil


----------



## lukasfab (3/4/13)

so should I have the caraaroma in there at all?
should I add roasted barley instead?


----------



## lukasfab (3/4/13)

like this maybe????

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.386 kg Pale Ale Malt (72.4%)
0.677 kg Flaked Oats (14.48%)
0.508 kg Chocolate (10.86%)
0.105 kg Roasted Barley (2.25%)


----------



## manticle (3/4/13)

I think that's looking better but I would consider balancing up the choc and RB amounts a little more.

I've never used cara-aroma so no idea what it brings.


----------



## slash22000 (3/4/13)

I've never used it but I'm about to use a whole buttload of it in my next beer (copying a recipe). Described as having flavours of raisin, plum, toast / roast, nutty, heavy caramel. Dark red colour.

Evidently if you want a massive caramel bomb, this is the way to go.


----------



## mje1980 (3/4/13)

I get dried fruit mainly from caraaroma. I won a local best of show with a uk strong ale that had 8% caraaroma. I wouldn't say caramel though. It's a bit like a tame version of spec b, though if you use a little more than spec b it'd probably be a good sub for it.


----------



## lukasfab (3/4/13)

nice discription slash, i used 15% caraaroma in the mild i did on the weekend, never used it before

maybe add caraaroma back in, how does this look, enough RB and choc?

Manticle - will take your advise and add the choc & RB in the mash with 10min to go, would I do the same for caraaroma?
so no problem with mashing at 69c?

69.51% Pale Ale Malt
13.9% Flaked Oats
10.43% Caraaroma
3.08% Chocolate
3.08% Roasted Barley

or

69.04% Pale Ale Malt
13.82% Flaked Oats
6.43% Caraaroma
5.36% Chocolate
5.36% Roasted Barley


----------



## manticle (3/4/13)

Leave cara-aroma in with the main mash.


----------



## Truman42 (3/4/13)

I have a Milk Stout in the FV atm. I used the following grain bill for a 26 litre batch


Grain Bill
----------------
5.330 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (65.64%)
0.650 kg Joe White Roasted Barley (8%)
0.600 kg Joe White Light Munich (7.39%)
0.500 kg Joe White Chocolate Malt (6.16%)
0.500 kg Thomas Fawcett Medium Crystal (6.16%)
0.310 kg Flaked Barley (3.82%)
0.230 kg Flaked Oats (2.83%)
500 grams lactose powder added at 10 mins to EOB.

Mashed at 69C for 60 mins.

Tastes nice and velvet smooth.


----------



## lukasfab (8/4/13)

brewed this on the weekend

now just need to look in a yeast and wait for the fridge to free up

I have 1084 in the first recipe but wondering if I could use US05 or s-04?

will the liquid be better then the dries? worth the extra few bucks


----------



## manticle (8/4/13)

05 (I have used before in a stout, it's OK with all the roast) or preferably good UK liquid. 1084 or 1099 both get my vote.


----------



## lukasfab (25/5/13)

Had this for a month in fermenter, 2 weeks at 3c
Only couple days in keg 
When poured it seems flat and get no head at all?
Tasting seems fine on carbonation, bit scared to add more incase I over do it
Any thoughts?


----------



## lukasfab (27/5/13)

Anyone? Does it just need some time?


----------



## rbtmc (27/5/13)

http://www.kegking.com.au/Force%20Carbonating%20Your%20Beer.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/13)

OP is more of a porter than stout


----------



## lukasfab (30/5/13)

No one?


----------



## jimmyfozzers (30/5/13)

Dunno if it works as well with kegged beer, but the syringe trick works a treat for my bottled stout. Just get a decent sized plastic syringe (most chemists sell them), pour the beer carefully to avoid a head, pull up a syringe full and then squirt back into the glass nice and hard. You get a beautiful Guinness-like cascade and then a thick, creamy, long-lasting head. Works for me...


----------



## tanukibrewer (31/5/13)

What pressure u carbing the kegs? My system runs about 120-140kpa and it usually takes a 4-7 days to get to where it pours with a good head. If it isnt pouring well after this time then u may have a leak somewhere?


----------



## lukasfab (31/5/13)

I force carb

maybe need more then?


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/13)

Yes the pocket beer engine works well. Other than that you can invest in a nitro system: a stout tap and a nitro regulator, with a cylinder of Multimix 70/30 Nitrogen and Carbon Dioxide.

If you don't want to go the full nitro route, apparently using a stout tap (which has a "restrictor" plate in the flow path) with the CO2 turned right up during the pour will still give you almost but not quite a Guinness head without giving you a shampoo as well. You can get a stout tap for around $60 ebay - sponsor doesn't seem to have them on the site anymore.


----------



## chopdog (1/6/13)

Went to the brew shop today to get some flaked oats and lactose for a stout I plan to brew tomorrow, only to come home with flaked barley and lactose. Will this flaked barley still give the the smooth silky mouth feel that I get from the oats? How much should I use in a 23l batch?


----------



## tanukibrewer (1/6/13)

Flaked Barley will give you awesome head retention .I use 500g of it today in a 40L batch of stout.


----------

